# Opening day double



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

My friend and I went to my property, arriving just before dawn. The birds were already on the ground gobbling. We set up several hundred yards from where we wanted to be and called. Hens came by doing what hens do ie: leading gobblers away. We waited a bit then headed to our original planned set up. We separated by about 50 yards to cover a creek bottom that all the critters use as a travel corridor. After settling in, all was quiet. Then a crow fight broke out causing a very distant shock gobble. I responded with a series of clucks, then shut up. After about ten minutes, a faint gobble. I responded with soft purrs and clucks then shut up again. 20 minutes passed when a gobbler sounded off much closer. I purred a little bit. Then several gobblers started. They were making their way towards us through the neighbor's pasture. At one point, 4 turkeys were coming on a bee line to my calls. They split up when crossing the fence. Two were headed to my friend's decoy, two were headed towards mine. My friend shot first, nailing an 18 pound jake. The two birds in front of me didn't run, they started strutting and gobbling all the more. I harvested a jake that was also18lbs. The birds could be twins,. Same weight, 4" beards, and nubbins for spurs. My friend is not too keen on photos. I think he is a spy or maybe in the Witness Protection Program.

So by 9:00 we were enjoying coffee, snacks, and a victory cigar...

View attachment 469078

View attachment 469078
View attachment 469079


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Way to go on doubling up! What county are you hunting in?


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

WTG


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Nice. I can't see the picture?


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Maybe your friend is in WitSec because the pics wont show up


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

I tried to edit a misspelled word... Stoopid computer...


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Kenlow1 said:


> Way to go on doubling up! What county are you hunting in?


Clermont


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Nice job guys!!


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Great job on the double


----------



## CalebBone (Aug 29, 2015)

great job on the birds, congratulations!! patience .. kills a lot of birds! well done.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

CalebBone said:


> great job on the birds, congratulations!! patience .. kills a lot of birds! well done.


 I really thought this hunt was going to a washout. Getting there after the birds left the roost usually means they won't be back until late afternoon. Then... When the gobblers were well on their way and committed to the setup, my chair sunk in the dirt enough that I went handle over tea kettle backwards. I thought it was game over. They were far enough away and the new growth is thick enough that it wasn't noticed. Or, them being males... Well...


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

chadwimc said:


> I really thought this hunt was going to a washout. Getting there after the birds left the roost usually means they won't be back until late afternoon. Then... When the gobblers were well on their way and committed to the setup, my chair sunk in the dirt enough that I went handle over tea kettle backwards. I thought it was game over. They were far enough away and the new growth is thick enough that it wasn't noticed. Or, them being males... Well...


Were you excited?? NOOOO! Now that’s what I call a GREAT hunt!! Every time you talk about turkey hunting you know that this hunt will come up and the laughs will it. Very good. LMAO


----------

